# Harry Potter 6 vs. Transformers 2: Battle at the Box Office



## Shippingr4losers (Jul 11, 2009)

July 15th: Premiere date for Harry Potter and the Half Blood Prince.

In high anticipation for the film, many movie goers are estimating how much money the latest film in the Potter franchise will pull in this summer. Since the release will be on a Wendsday, many are guessing how it will fair against the other film this weekend.

The Reigning Champ: *Transformers: Revenge of the Fallen*

*Budget:* $200 Million

*Rotten Tomatoes Rating:* 19%

*Midnight Gross:* $60 Million

*5 Day Opening Weekend Numbers:* $108,966,307 Domestic, $200 Million total. 2nd behind the Dark Knight.

*Total Gross to Date:* $648,102,242   

The Contender: *Harry Potter and the Half Blood Prince*

*Budget:* $250 Million

*Rotten Tomatoes Rating:* 96%

Place your bets now and give your reasons.

I estimate

*Midnight Gross:* $50 Million

*5 Day Opening Weekend:* $200 Million

*Total Gross:* $500 Million

I'm guessing it will make a lot of money, but barely under Transformers. Mainly because many have already read the book but it'll probably get more momentum after opening weekend because of Word of Mouth.

Ladies and Gentlemen, Place your bets now!

*Note:* All numbers were found on BoxOfficeMojo.com and the LA Times.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 11, 2009)

Overall Harry Potter will beat it, especially since it won't have much competition at all.


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Jul 11, 2009)

HP rapes so bad that optimus prime has to get a oil change


----------



## Z (Jul 11, 2009)

I'm gonna go with Half-Blood Prince.


----------



## Mellie (Jul 11, 2009)

This is a no brainer
Its gonna be Harry Potter.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 11, 2009)

Harry Potter has a waaay bigger fanbase.

Transformers has Megan Fox.



Close, but I'll go with Harry Potter.


----------



## Satsuki (Jul 11, 2009)

I think Harry Potter will beat Transformers  It's had a growing fanbase for both the books and movies over the years, but Transformers was just one sequal ;>


----------



## Wesley (Jul 11, 2009)

Harry Potter will beat Transformers.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jul 11, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> Overall Harry Potter will beat it, especially since it won't have much competition at all.



Don't forget about Cohen's Bruno. That's been getting a lot of good Word of Mouth, too.

Overall, I'm guessing it might outdo in total gross, but HP won't beat the 5 day spread that Transformers set. A lot of people might already know the book and might not be as willing to see it, while w/ Transformers, curiosity sparks.

It could go either way.


----------



## ChocoKitty ♥ (Jul 11, 2009)

Harry Potter.
... And no, it's not just 'cause I'm a tard for it.


----------



## Muse (Jul 11, 2009)

harry potter....has more fans


----------



## Superrazien (Jul 11, 2009)

Harry Potter is actually a good movie so it will probably not do as well as Transformers cause people seem to love bad movies for some reason.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 11, 2009)

Transformers will most likely have a better domestic gross, better opening week too.

But world-wide? Harry Potter.


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Jul 11, 2009)

Vonocourt said:


> Transformers will most likely have a better domestic gross, better opening week too.
> 
> But world-wide? Harry Potter.



HP will beat it in both


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jul 11, 2009)

Superrazien said:


> Harry Potter is actually a good movie so it will probably not do as well as Transformers cause people seem to love bad movies for some reason.



What about Iron Man and The Dark Knight? Those were critically praised and earned lots of money at the box office as well.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 11, 2009)

shiki-fuujin said:


> HP will beat it in both



The only Harry Potter movie to break past 300mill in domestic grosses was the Sorcerer's Stone.

Transformers is already there.


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Jul 11, 2009)

Vonocourt said:


> The only Harry Potter movie to break past 300mill in domestic grosses was the Sorcerer's Stone.
> 
> Transformers is already there.



I read the book and this one happened to be the greatest in my opinion of them.When that"thing " happen it will be all across the news and people are gonna be flooding to the movie theaters to see it "the bandwagon effect" so to speak ,plus remember what happen when that same character who is in the event I'm talking about(not sure if u read the book) was outed,it was all over the news.Trust me it will break records.


----------



## Chee (Jul 11, 2009)

Harry Potter will beat Twilight too (I'm just saying that since all the Twatlight fans think Twilight is godly and HP is shit).

HP has much more fans and has have better success with critics.


----------



## excellence153 (Jul 11, 2009)

Bruno will probably be the best comedy of the summer, possibly of the year... due to all the Boratfags.

Harry Potter seems like it'll beat Transformers, but you never know.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jul 11, 2009)

Chee said:


> Harry Potter will beat Twilight too (I'm just saying that since all the Twatlight fans think Twilight is godly and HP is shit).
> 
> HP has much more fans and has have better success with critics.



Chee, financially and critically, Harry Potter has already whooped Twilight's ass. Why do you think they won't release it in the summer? Because against Harry Potter, it isn't worth crap.

Don't repeat the obvious, no matter how painful it may be for fans of Twilight.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 11, 2009)

excellence153 said:


> Bruno will probably be the best comedy of the summer, possibly of the year... due to all the Boratfags.
> 
> Harry Potter seems like it'll beat Transformers, but you never know.



Bruno is garbage. Both Hangover and funny people are ten times better. But I'm sure bruno will do the best because people love dumb comedy.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 11, 2009)

shiki-fuujin said:


> I read the book and this one happened to be the greatest in my opinion of them.


It was the second worse book IMO.



> When that"thing " happen it will be all across the news and people are gonna be flooding to the movie theaters to see it "the bandwagon effect" so to speak ,plus remember what happen when that same character who is in the event I'm talking about(not sure if u read the book) was outed,it was all over the news.Trust me it will break records.



You're expecting lightning to strike twice in the exact same spot. Even if the event that most everyone who cares about Harry Potter already knows about causes a ripple, there's no way it's going to be huge as it was years ago.


----------



## Ema Skye (Jul 11, 2009)

I'm going with Harry Potter


----------



## sharpie (Jul 12, 2009)

I'm not even gonna watch Harry Potter and I know it's gonna come out on top lol...


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 12, 2009)

Transformers takes it.


----------



## Roy (Jul 12, 2009)

Vonocourt said:


> Transformers will most likely have a better domestic gross, better opening week too.
> 
> But world-wide? Harry Potter.



This.

10char


----------



## Trism (Jul 12, 2009)

I'm pretty positive HP will beat Transformers.


----------



## Horrid Crow (Jul 12, 2009)

I don't understand the whole 'has read the book so doesn't want to see the film' thing? They follow the same but are totally different at the same time.

I'm gonna go with Potter. I just hope it doesn't dissapoint like the last one.


----------



## Seany (Jul 12, 2009)

HP i guess, since it was delayed it means that it has probably build up people's excitement even more, which mean... ka-ching!


----------



## Rukia (Jul 12, 2009)

Box Office wise...it will probably be pretty close.  I expect Harry Potter to win though.  It's a much better film.  Critical reviews and word of mouth do still play a factor in this sort of thing.


----------



## masamune1 (Jul 12, 2009)

_Transformers_ is doing almost as well now as _The Dark Knight_ was doing this time last year. 

It's not going to beat _The Dark Knight_ or come close to it's ultimate billion-dollar revenue. But Potter is not likely to rival it. _RotF_ is by far and wide the most successful film of the year thusfar, and I don't see Harry Potter changing that. Especially since this is one of the weakest books.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 12, 2009)

Really?  Haven't totally looked at the numbers.  Transformers was a lackluster movie.  (Don't get me started on the pathetic romance.)  I just assumed that its mediocrity would hurt it at least a little.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 12, 2009)

^No, because alot of people went in wanting robots fighting each other and got that. 

As far as money goes i think transformers will do better, if I'm not mistaken it's done better then every HP so far, why would it change?


----------



## masamune1 (Jul 12, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> ^No, because alot of people went in wanting robots fighting each other and got that.
> 
> As far as money goes i think transformers will do better, if I'm not mistaken it's done better then every HP so far, why would it change?



Actually, every _Harry Potter_ film thusfar has made in excess of $800 million with the sole exception of _Azkaban,_ which missed out by less than $5 million. Two of them made more than $900 million and one, the first, made close to a billion. 

_RotF_ is still approaching the $700 million mark. It probably will at least match the upper-takings, but thusfar it has'nt made more money.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 12, 2009)

Ah sorry. I thought it did more.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jul 12, 2009)

Horrid Crow said:


> I don't understand the whole 'has read the book so doesn't want to see the film' thing? They follow the same but are totally different at the same time.
> 
> I'm gonna go with Potter. I just hope it doesn't dissapoint like the last one.



I don't know... I just feel after 5 Potter movies, I'm starting to get a bit fatigued...

Maybe it's just my opinion.


----------



## Slacker (Jul 12, 2009)

Harry Potter without a doubt.


----------



## Austeria (Jul 12, 2009)

Harry Potter.

I was gonna watch Transformers but word of mouth from my friends and people in general told me not to. Everyone kept telling me it wasn't worth anything but the CG. I say no to mindless eyecandy.

Harry Potter is something I watch every time they release a new movie just because I'm a fan of the franchise. I wasn't too pumped for this one because the last one kinda sucked but judging from critiques and word of mouth, this one is going to be a blast. I am now officially super pumped for it, especially after watching the trailers.

So I'm gonna have to go with Harry Potter, as I expect a lot of people to be pumped by the good reception so far for the movie.


----------



## Buster (Jul 12, 2009)

Transformers.

Dunno about HP haven't seen it yet, maybe it will stay with "yet" cause the last movie made me fall in sleep.


----------



## Bender (Jul 12, 2009)

Harry Potter will anally and mentally rape Transformer fans and Michael Bay's ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) ass in a nice clean sweep.


----------



## Utz (Jul 12, 2009)

Think Harry Potter will garner more overall revenue, though maybe not over 5-days or the midnight showings. It has a much bigger fanbase, and I can guarantee it'll be a better film.

I can't wait to see it .


----------



## The Darkstar (Jul 12, 2009)

I agree that Harry Potter is the big draw of the year. A heck of a lot more fanbase compaired to the Transformers movies. Which some of my friends think weren't made right, But I do like them.

HP for the win.


----------



## Bender (Jul 12, 2009)

masamune said:
			
		

> Especially since this is one of the weakest books.



Say that shit again in a Barnes & Nobles/Borders book store to the cashier or anyone else working there and I promise you you'll feel like the weak skinny fucker in jail who's about to be shanked by a tall fat guy named Frank. You'll feel like the class idiot. That book was one of the best sellers 



> As far as money goes i think transformers will do better, if I'm not mistaken it's done better then every HP so far, why would it change?



This is based off one of the best books in the whole series and as it's book sales did when it first came out the movie will do. This is the same book that beat Dan Brown the author of the Da Vinci Code and Angels&Demons book. 

Not everyone likes giant robots. It's a movie that tries to seduce you with it's special effects, stupid jokes and over reliance on both to score money and make it to the top of the box office. It was a bad movie it shouldn't even be Transformers vs. Harry Potter since Tranformers just got beat by Bruno.


----------



## Bender (Jul 12, 2009)

Another reason why it's gonna be at the top is the fact that it's got a rating of 96% on Rotten Tomatoes and movies with that high of rating and with a fanbase that big guarantees it a spot at the top and grossing more money than Transformers.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 12, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Say that shit again in a Barnes & Nobles/Borders book store to the cashier or anyone else working there and I promise you you'll feel like the weak skinny fucker in jail who's about to be shanked by a tall fat guy named Frank. You'll feel like the class idiot. That book was one of the best sellers



If sales=quality, then wouldn't that mean that your _favorite_ movie, Transformers: Revenge of the Fallen is awesome?

Though I fail to see how your metaphor works...I can't see myself being intimidated by some overweight, forty year old woman behind the counter.



> It was a bad movie it shouldn't even be Transformers vs. Harry Potter since Tranformers just got beat by Bruno.


A summer blockbuster got beat on its third week by a new release?! Shocking.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 12, 2009)

Hmmm, I dont know. The HP movies actually made less money each time until Goblet of Fire came out. Goblet of Fire had the most action at that point.

I'm sure it will make a lot of money, but I dont know if it will beat Transformers 2.......


----------



## Bender (Jul 12, 2009)

Vonocourt said:


> If sales=quality, then wouldn't that mean that your _favorite_ movie, Transformers: Revenge of the Fallen is awesome?



No it wouldn't because if it did then The Dark Knight would've have been where it is now. 



> Though I fail to see how your metaphor works...I can't see myself being intimidated by some overweight, forty year old woman behind the counter.



I'm sorry 



> A summer blockbuster got beat three weeks after its release by a new release?! Shocking.



I know it must be so hard on you; that people have become alot smarter and  realize how bad your movie really is.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 12, 2009)

Hmmmm, I can bet that Harry Potter 6 will be knocked out of the #1 spot within 3 weeks of release.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 12, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> No it wouldn't because if it did then The Dark Knight would've have been where it is now.





			
				Blaze of Glory said:
			
		

> That book was one of the best sellers


Then you can't use that as one of your reasons as to why someone not liking the book is wrong.


> I'm sorry


I'm sorry that your arguments don't make sense.



> I know it must be so hard on you; that people have become alot smarter and  realize how bad your movie really is.


My movie?

I gave the movie a D+ and was pretty damn critical about it? So why is it my movie? Because I didn't suck up your shit?

Summer blockbusters have a short window of opportunity, this is nothing new.


----------



## Bender (Jul 12, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> Hmmm, I dont know. The HP movies actually made less money each time until Goblet of Fire came out. Goblet of Fire had the most action at that point.




Order of the phoenix topped Goblet of Fire if I'm correct 

Not to mention you're talking about a film series that has a bigger fanbase than Transformers and is slightly behind the Bond films financially.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 12, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Order of the phoenix topped Goblet of Fire if I'm correct
> 
> Not to mention you're talking about a film series that has a bigger fanbase than Transformers and is slightly behind the Bond films financially.



It did, but that's what sequels usually do. But at the same time, HP5 is usually considered to be the weakest of the series. 

So there is a chance that might reflect on HP6's money making prospects. Furthemore, the trailers seem to be more focused on building suspense than showing the usual HP stuff.

Maybe that will help it. Maybe not. the HP films never really did it for me(although I did really like HP4).


----------



## Bender (Jul 12, 2009)

Vonocourt said:


> I gave the movie a D+ and was pretty damn critical about it? So why is it my movie? Because I didn't suck up your shit?



It's your movie since you were one of the people in the T2 thread that struck me as all on Michael Bay's dick. Show me a post of your "critical" review of it.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 12, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> It's your movie since you were one of the people in the T2 thread that struck me as all on Michael Bay's dick. Show me a post of your "critical" review of it.




*Spoiler*: __ 






Vonocourt said:


> *Transformers: Revenge of the Fallen-D+*
> 
> You know what really kills this movie, the two and a half hour runtime. The movie is almost constantly throwing stuff at you, if it's not a robot deathmatch, it's some terrible comic relief. There's pretty much no downtime till about half-way through, which goes on for way too long and leads into extended action scene that goes on and on. The film also doesn't really escalate in terms of tension or action, it pretty much starts at ten, and continues at ten for the rest of the film.
> 
> ...





Vonocourt said:


> Yep.
> 
> *Transformers(2007)-F*
> 
> ...






I don't like Michael Bay, I've never been a fan of him. You just were being a troll.

EDIT: Forgot this little post.


Vonocourt said:


> Well, I saw it with my little brother...and yes, this movie is flat out terrible. There's so many little things that you could go for pages about, and people have already done that. So I'm not gonna bother repeating them.
> 
> But, for five bucks, ehh. I had a good enough time. I'm probably never going to watch the entire film again, this movie is the reason why the Fast forward button was made.



I would put this movie in the "guilty pleasure" category at the moment.


----------



## Bender (Jul 12, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> It did, but that's what sequels usually do. But at the same time, HP5 is usually considered to be the weakest of the series.



HP5's reception was already seen coming. Although  there is quite not taken from out of the book the only positives that stick out in that film were:  

-Better acting from the cast 
-Dumbledore's vs. Voldemort fight scene
-Umbridge's portrayal on-screen 

Not quite as many as in comparison to the last one considering there was quite a bit left out in the book.


@ Vonocourt 

I was displaying my hate for the movie 

and if I'm correct that review vaguely looks similar to one of the reviews off Rotten Tomatoes. Try to give them credit where credit is due. Also I hate guilty pleasures film goers that's why I was pissed.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 12, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> and if I'm correct that review vaguely looks similar to one of the reviews off Rotten Tomatoes. Try to give them credit where credit is due.



Bullshit. Post the review it looks "vaguely similar" too then. If you're going to accuse me of plagiarism, then back it up with proof.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jul 13, 2009)

Blaze, Vono, play nice.

For the record, I did read Vono's review on T2 and it is her review. So, she is speaking the truth.


----------



## Bender (Jul 13, 2009)

Vonocourt said:


> Bullshit. Post the review it looks "vaguely similar" too then.



When I said vaguely similar that means I'm not sure you twit. I look through alot of reviews and yours looked like one I just saw and I don't have the strength or patience to do any detective work look through a shitload of reviews right now.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 13, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> When I said vaguely similar that means I'm not sure you twit. I look through alot of reviews and yours looked like one I just saw and *I don't have the strength or patience* to do any detective work look through a shitload of reviews right now.



So...you don't have jack.

 This is standard *"I don't have any proof, so I'm gonna act lazy or like I don't care, to try to cover up my shit."*


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jul 13, 2009)

*Okay Guys! Seriously, knock it off!* I don't want the mods to close this thread because you two can't stop insulting each other!


----------



## Zeroo (Jul 13, 2009)

Transformers is the Box Office king of this year....it's 'The Dark Knight' of this year (before fanboys jump me I'm talking box-office wise) and Harry Potter is welll... let's say 'Iron man'....
lol I know, bad analogy...


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jul 13, 2009)

Do I think that the 6th Potter film will surpase Bays Revenge of the Fallen domestically No. Do I think that when Half Blood Prince bows out of theaters it will be in Revenge of the Fallens ball park range Yes. That being said I think that the real difference is going to be in the Global Box Office


----------



## Rukia (Jul 13, 2009)

Wow, I didn't realize Martial and Vono were such Transformer fanboys.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 13, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Say that shit again in a Barnes & Nobles/Borders book store to the cashier or anyone else working there and I promise you you'll feel like the weak skinny fucker in jail who's about to be shanked by a tall fat guy named Frank. You'll feel like the class idiot. That book was one of the best sellers
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree it's one of the best books. It's actually my second fave one. And i think it deserves the praise it gets. 

Putting that aside i think transformers will still outsell it. If I'm wrong no big deal. I can't see myself not enjoying a HP film. I enjoy them all, though i enjoyed 4-5 considerably more.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 13, 2009)

Rukia said:


> Wow, I didn't realize Martial and Vono were such Transformer fanboys.



I 'least I watch the movies before I rate them.

Besides, I fail to see how giving the first one a "F" and the second one a "D+" makes me a fanboy.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 13, 2009)

Oh.

I basically just grouped you with Martial since the two of you are so 'tight'.  Think Bruno.  

All kidding aside, how the hell did Martial give Transformers 3 stars?  He better give THP at least 3 and a half!


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 13, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> HP5's reception was already seen coming. Although  there is quite not taken from out of the book the only positives that stick out in that film were:
> 
> -Better acting from the cast
> -Dumbledore's vs. Voldemort fight scene
> ...



the reason why HP5 sucked(although most people are kinder on it than me) was because the book had no real plot, but a series of subplots acting out as a plot. This is fine for a book, but not for a movie.

Also, having only three notable positive things in a movie isn't something to be proud of.

Rukia: I dont rate my movies objectively. I only give T2 a 3/4 star rating in comparison to T2, or other dumb summer blockbusters. If I give HP a 3/4, it's compared to the other HP flicks and fantasy films in general. It does not mean they are equal. 

Unless HP6 is just as dumb as T2......Then you get a real comparison with ratings.


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Jul 13, 2009)

Vonocourt said:


> It was the second worse book IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> You're expecting lightning to strike twice in the exact same spot. Even if the event that most everyone who cares about Harry Potter already knows about causes a ripple, there's no way it's going to be huge as it was years ago.



Now your crazy the second worst????!!!!! 

That shit pure plot,unlike the other books


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 13, 2009)

shiki-fuujin said:


> That shit pure plot,unlike the other books



What?

Most of it was just them snogging, the only parts that were worthwhile were the pensieve(SP?) parts and the end.


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Jul 13, 2009)

Vonocourt said:


> What?
> 
> Most of it was just them snogging, the only parts that were worthwhile were the pensieve(SP?) parts and the end.



im sorry the worst to me was the last book.Half blood prince was the best and, yes i agree the end was great but everything was well built.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 13, 2009)

I think the best book is HP4..........In order, 4>3>6>7>5>2>1


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 13, 2009)

5>6>4>7>2>1>3 for me.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jul 16, 2009)

Well, looks like I lost a bet. 



			
				AceShowBiz.com said:
			
		

> Sakura expected Naruto would give up
> 
> Harry Potter and the Half-Blood Prince' Sets New Midnight Record
> 
> ...



Never would I have imagined that HP5 would break TDK's Record. And that is a testament to Yate's direction. Congradulations for winning the midnight screening, HP6.

But that doesn't mean he'll win the 5 day weekend...


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Jul 16, 2009)

HP6 actually, but yeah, not really all that surprised...there were so many sold out shows at my theater, it was crazy.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jul 16, 2009)

IronFist Alchemist said:


> HP6 actually.



*Good for you!* You spotted a mistake I made at 2 A.M. this morning. You get a cookie.


Take it and eat it down, you proofreader and specific eye catcher!


----------



## MajorThor (Jul 16, 2009)

Skotty said:


> I think Harry Potter will beat Transformers  It's had a growing fanbase for both the books and movies over the years, but Transformers was just one sequal ;>



You're totally forgetting the fanbase of those whom watched Transformers back in the 80's on up as a kid. Me being one of them. Over the years I can say that Transformers is a greater franchise than Harry Potter, including merchandising.


----------



## demonoid28 (Jul 16, 2009)

as of july 15 hp6 has made $58,175,412.00, and not even counting foreign income just domestics Link


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jul 16, 2009)

demonoid28 said:


> as of july 15 hp6 has made $58,175,412.00, and not even counting foreign income just domestics *Gameplay video of AC: Bloodlines*



Damn! Domestic only? I want to question where the results came from, but since it's BOM, I can't really question it, can I?

EDIT: I found another article that concerns the box office gathering.



			
				Box Office at Hollywood.com said:
			
		

> Holy Hogwarts!  Including an amazing and record-breaking $22.2 million in midnight showings, the sixth installment of the “Potter” franchise continues to impress as “Harry Potter and the Half-Blood Prince” earns a total of $58,175,412 in 4,275 theatres on Wednesday, July 15.
> 
> This is the fourth biggest single-day gross generated by any film in history and puts the film in an exclusive club of films that have earned over $58 million in a single-day.  Impressively, It is also the second biggest single-day Wednesday gross in box-office history.  Generating great word-of-mouth and terrific reviews the film is poised for a massive weekend when families will come out in full force to see the film.  We will have a final non-rounded off number by mid-day pacific time.  Again, congratulations to the Warner Bros. team on a terrific job!
> 
> ...



2nd EDIT: And it keeps on making money! Foreign totals just arrived!



			
				BoxOfficeMojo.com said:
			
		

> Domestic:  $58,175,412    55.9%
> + Foreign:         $45,850,000    44.1%
> = Worldwide:  *$104,025,412   *


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 16, 2009)

So wait did it outsell batman in first day sales? If so...damn.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 16, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> So wait did it outsell batman in first day sales? If so...damn.



IIRC, it's about 2mill short of breaking TDK's first day domestic gross.

EDIT:Wrong, it was about nine million short of breaking TDK's record.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jul 16, 2009)

Shippingr4losers said:


> *Total Gross:* $500 Million





Prisoner of Azkaban is the least succesful HP film and it earned almost 800 millions worldwide

HP rapes Transformers everyday.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jul 16, 2009)

Spanish Hoffkage said:


> Prisoner of Azkaban is the least succesful HP film and it earned almost 800 millions worldwide
> 
> HP rapes Transformers everyday.



Fair enough. But will it beat the 5 day weekend record, and if so, by how much?


----------



## Zabuza (Jul 16, 2009)

Harry Potter was no close to Transformers. Seriously. I should have watched Transformers 2 again right after I left that movie, so my trip to the cinema would worth it.


----------



## masamune1 (Jul 17, 2009)

Spanish Hoffkage said:


> Prisoner of Azkaban is the least succesful HP film and it earned almost 800 millions worldwide
> 
> HP rapes Transformers everyday.



_Prisoner of Azkaban_ earned that much *by the end of it's run.* _Transformers 2_ has only been out for 3 weeks yet it has made about $728 million. Movie runs can last for months, esp. if the film is a big money-maker as _RotF_ is. _Half-Blood Prince_ failed to beat _Fallen's_ record for biggest Wednesday opening, coming second.

_Potter_ has'nt beaten the machines yet. _Fallen_ is definitely going to outstrip at least the lower-earners among the wizarding franchise, though it's likely it will beat them all. To stop _Transformers_ beating the other _Potters_ you would have to take it out of the cinema.

*EDIT-* I should add, if things keep going the way things are going, _Fallen_ will beat _Azkaban_ sometime next week. It should proceed to match the mid-earners in a fortnight. Last week it was in the $600 million range; this week it is in the $700 million.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jul 17, 2009)

masamune1 said:


> _Potter_ has'nt beaten the machines yet. _Fallen_ is definitely going to outstrip at least the lower-earners among the wizarding franchise, though it's likely it will beat them all.



The lowest yes, of course, its on the way but I hardly see Transformers earning more than 900 millions.

But I can see Half blood gaining it.

Time will tell, anyways


----------



## masamune1 (Jul 17, 2009)

Spanish Hoffkage said:


> The lowest yes, of course, its on the way but I hardly see Transformers earning more than 900 millions.
> 
> But I can see Half blood gaining it.
> 
> Time will tell, anyways



Well I think it certainly can. After all, _none_ of the other HP films have done anything like as well as _Tansformers 2_ has._Revenge of the Fallen_ is doing as well 3 weeks into it's run as the other _ Potter_ films were doing halfway or towards the end of their respective runs. 

_Half-Blood Prince_ might beat it, but it will probably beat the other films too. I have no doubt at all _Revenge_ will cross the $900 million mark, which leaves only two Potter films to beat (H-Blood excluded).    And it can beat them.


----------



## Migooki (Jul 17, 2009)

Are you shitting me?

I haven't even seen Harry Potter 6 yet and I can definitely say it's a winner.

Transformers 2 sucked.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 17, 2009)

This is about sales, not your likes or dislikes over the movie.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 17, 2009)

Seeing Transformers 2 make so much money is insulting. I guess I need to grow up

Tho harry potter will kick the shit out of it overall, wait till the weekend when the kids have their days off.


----------



## Mozu (Jul 18, 2009)

Potter slaughters, per usual.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 18, 2009)

Well it looks like it lost in opening day, so now we will see how HP does overall.

Even though I thought ROTF was average, it supports the franchise as a whole, so hope it gains more support.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 18, 2009)

I'm gonna pay to see Harry Potter twice now. Rather see an average movie of something magical then a shitty blockbuster from some self important douche


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 18, 2009)

Potter wins for me, as I'm willing to go back and see it, Transformers 2 on the otherhand, just left me with a sour taste in my mouth.


----------



## Graham Aker (Jul 18, 2009)

They're both shit and I'd rather pay to get syphilis than watch either film again. But HP will probably win the world wide box office race.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 18, 2009)

harry potter rapes


----------



## spaZ (Jul 19, 2009)

Hhahahaha transformers for the win.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jul 19, 2009)

Skip Beat! FC Photobucket Game Screenshots

The results so far report Transformers getting the 5 day spread. But I'm going to wait until Monday Morning I.E. Tommorow before I declare a winner.


----------



## Zeroo (Jul 20, 2009)

lol...way to fall 40 mill. short...


----------



## Robot-Overlord (Jul 20, 2009)

Harry potter has beat StarWars 3 back in 2005.

if they can beat starWars, it can overpass anything. I blame fangirls.


----------



## Trism (Jul 20, 2009)

Oh I would quickly choose to see Half-Blood Prince again over Transformers. Easily.

Even though I wasn't completely happy with the HP movie, it was still much better than Transformers 2 in every way (story, acting, humor, etc.)


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jul 20, 2009)

Anon

The winner of the *5 day Opening Weekend Record* as follows is...



			
				Box Office Mojo.com said:
			
		

> Transformers: Revenge of the Fallen Opening Weekend:  $108,966,307
> (#1 rank, 4,234 theaters, $25,736 average)
> % of Total Gross:  29.9%
> > View All 4 Weekends
> ...



Transformers: Revenge of the Fallen! Please post all comments, thoughts and reviews after this post.


----------



## masamune1 (Jul 20, 2009)

^Predictable. 

_Transformers_ comes second to TDK in terms of biggest five-day opening. The odds that a film coming out just a couple of weeks afterward doing just as well or better were slim. The public isn't likely to spend that much again after such a short interval.

*EDIT-* However, the _Harry Potter_ *series* is about to overtake _James Bond_ as the highest grossing of all time. 

Of course, Bond will take it back sooner or later.


----------



## Talon. (Jul 22, 2009)

haters. Transformers 2 FTW


----------



## Grrblt (Jul 22, 2009)

Mozenrath said:


> Oh I would quickly choose to see Half-Blood Prince again over Transformers. Easily.
> 
> Even though I wasn't completely happy with the HP movie, it was still much better than Transformers 2 in every way (story, acting, humor, etc.)



Does that etc include robot fights and sexy time?


----------



## Sen (Jul 22, 2009)

I prefer Harry Potter but that's because I'm a huge fan of the books   Surprising that Transformers won really, but that could be because Harry Potter is so far in the series and not many people have seen that far, so they're less likely to watch it.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jul 22, 2009)

how are they doing worldwide??


----------



## masamune1 (Jul 22, 2009)

_Potter_ is doing better worldwide (it's beat some _Dark Knight_ records, but of course _Transformers_ is still way in the lead. The worldwide box office is trickier because it will come up against foreign competion that might end up knocking it off out of nowhere, even if (or esp. if) it's a film largely unique to that country or region (eg. in Japan _LotR_ was beaten by _Yin-Yang Master_, which is bizarre because that is a God-awful movie imo). 

That muight be one reason _Transformers_ is doing better in the US, though obviously there are others, including that _Transformers_ just happened to come out first.


----------



## forumer147 (Jul 26, 2009)

I have watch Harry Potter and dang it cost a lot more than Transformer in our place. Well its still shown here in our country....


----------



## G3ntleF!st (Sep 24, 2009)

Who won????????


----------



## masamune1 (Sep 24, 2009)

_Harry Potter_ won worldwide- _Transformers_ came second. 

In the US _Transformers_ was No. 1 and HP was No. 4 or 5. 

So HP is the victory, but I doubt Michael Bay gives a crap. _RotF_ is the second highest grossing film of the year and it still holds a couple of records (it bet _TDK_ at....something. Can't quite remember what; weekend opening or something like that). 

But overall HP is the winner.

*EDIT-* Okay....apparently _Ice Age_ has just pushed it to 
3rd. Not sure how the hell it did that.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Sep 25, 2009)

Im suprised the Harry Potter movie beat Transformers worldwide. However, I guarantee you all, that when Toy Story 3 comes out next year....it's gonna blow both films outta the water!!


----------

